# How many are tenters here?



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

And how many camping trips do you have reserved at this time?

I just made my 4th reservation this morning...........I will have a few first come first served trips as well.


----------



## tssully (Jun 20, 2013)

The wife and I use a small tent when we go camping. Our trips are always fishing trips so we do not spend much time at the campground. When we go sturgeon fishing in Algonac we might spend four hours in the tent and then we are off fishing again.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Just one. Smallies in July at Wilderness!!!!! Get the net and start the oil!!!! Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I like tenting. Mainly on one or two night backpack trips or car camping combined with fishing. No trips planned at the moment, mine tend to be spur of the moment. 

I use a 1982 JC Penny 8' x 8' 3 man nylon wall tent. Very comfortable for 2 people. Surprisingly light given its size.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

1 trip, UP in Nov - 1 week in duration, canvas 12x14


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

I always carry a 2 man popup,cot and sleeping bag when dragging my boats around either peninsula.....ya just never know when..the fishins too good to leave, weather makes the drive home near impossible and there is not a motel near or a vacancy......I tried to centrally locate myself in the U.P. but Curtis,munising,engadine and points further east are well over the 70 miles I like to travel after a nights fishing... and from Livonia.....Houghton,higgins, margrethe,croton,hamlin,leelanau, Charlevoix , tippy, black, fletchers, long ,grand and hubbard are all 200 mile pokes...


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

always used to tent camp myself, even when i got old enough so i thought i was gonna have to call 911 after sleeping on the ground,lol.
but i want the wife to go with me , and she want's just a little more cover,,,and a furnace,,,and stuff like that. so...got a cool little 13 foot camper.


----------

